# "I'm Ready For My Close-up, Mr. DeMille!"



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

post your close-up here...well, your dogs, anyway

Tir...









Titch...









now yours....


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Very handsome! I love Titch's half-face marking. 

Here's Koty's -
Not quite as close up as your's lol


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i like Koty's 1st one...very handsome....

and Squeeker, is that a Toller? (i think i'm wrong there)...pretty smile....


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

heres some of my aussies.
my black tri girl Madison. then My red tri Girl Marley when she was a puppy i have to get some close up one of her but thats th one that came to my mind when i seen this. marley is almost two now. the last one is my blue merle Milo in the snow.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

How could you resist this little face?








An accidental close-up but I like it









I love Tir's close-up! eye buggies and all  Libby is adorable and Dakota is cute!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> and Squeeker, is that a Toller? (i think i'm wrong there)...pretty smile....


Naw, Libby is a Brittany. She gets mistaken for a toller a lot, though.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Puddles









Dozer









Chey 









Iris


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Old man Shadow









Miss Bellie


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Squeeker said:


> Naw, Libby is a Brittany. She gets mistaken for a toller a lot, though.


i didn't think she was, but not seeing the body there i wasn't sure, and i always forget the Brittany's when thinking of gun dogs...they're not real popular (at least not around here)

i love Madison's blue eyes and Marley looks like a total spaz in that pic...i don't see Milo's pic except the one in your sig....

Inga, i love the "tongue" pic, i think you're being told something....and the one w/ the little peeps is adorable....

love the Cairns, they looks like they're always up to something....and Chey says, "yeah, dis is da life..." (Dozer's a big boy, huh?)

Shadow reminds me of my 1st girl, Bandi....i'll have to put up some pics of her sometime...and Bellie says "Me, too!"


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Great thread - love to see all the close-ups!

Here are 3 of my favorites of Poca. It's very easy to get her to stare into the camera.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's Bailey's close-up, I think she would give Bette Davis a run for her money


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

One of my favs.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Stella 9-10 weeks old:


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Stella's adorable....i love those "scruffy" faces....


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

let see....

Buster Brown yawning









Buster sleeping









Tanner at our wedding









Tanner face


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Very cute pictures everyone! Stella looks like my Iris when she was a baby! Before her coat came in.

And Tir...The Cairns are always up to something..

Indeed Dozers a big boy.


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

As close as close ups get with Star. Any closer and she'll try to lick or steal the camera.



















Unless she has something in her mouth (this happened behind my back, she knows mommy doesn't let her have sticks, but daddy doesn't notice if the tv is on)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Butch desided to get a closeup too ^_^


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

hey, a "border" cat....those are great...don't you just love the close-ups?


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

tirluc said:


> hey, a "border" cat....those are great...don't you just love the close-ups?


haha, I had some lady stop me on the street last weekend to tell me Star looked just like her cat. I thought she was just crazy, but looking at Butch's markings it makes a liiiittle more sense


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I love the close ups


----------



## ColoradoSooner (Mar 26, 2009)

Goofy close-ups of my two:


----------



## Novaluna (Sep 23, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> Great thread - love to see all the close-ups!
> 
> Here are 3 of my favorites of Poca. It's very easy to get her to stare into the camera.


That is without a doubt one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen in my entire life. She's got a very distinct wolfish expression. I think it's the eyes. What breed/mix is she?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


>


Awe Bless, is that your smoocher?  Just makes me want to steal her even more. ha ha



tirluc said:


> Inga, i love the "tongue" pic, i think you're being told something....and the one w/ the little peeps is adorable....


Honestly Tirluc, he just sleeps like that all the time. I think his tongue is too big for his mouth or it has something to do with his wonky jaw and Hollywood smile. He cracks me up all the time with his silly looks. I just caught him before he pulled it in. Sometimes it takes him a minute or 2 to realize it is still hanging out a little. Good to know he can sleep so sound. ha ha


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

This thread is cute. All so cute pictures 

Here is Gulli.





















Novaluna said:


> That is without a doubt one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen in my entire life. She's got a very distinct wolfish expression. I think it's the eyes. What breed/mix is she?


I agree, beautiful!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Payton

















And Max


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

love Bless's nose....just wanna give it a smooch....

and love Max's "upside down" face....too cute.....and Payton has "soulful" eyes....

Gulli is a pretty pup....love the colour...

and Poca?...what can i say....always a very gorgeous face....


----------



## StellBell (Jul 2, 2009)

I love this thread, so many great pictures!

My Stella:










Noah:


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

yeee, Stella and Noah so cute and good behaving!

And Max, I just want to squeeze him!

another one from Gulli


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

This is all I could come up with!

He was about 9months in the pic.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Rayzyn said:


> This is all I could come up with!
> 
> He was about 9months in the pic.


he looks soooo sad, i wanna give him a hug

oooh, a Scotty...my mom used to show/raise them (till they started traveling)

and Noah has such "pinchable" cheeks....


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

tirluc said:


> Stella's adorable....i love those "scruffy" faces....


Thank you! She has the cutest face... I love her scruffiness too! 



StellBell said:


> I love this thread, so many great pictures!
> 
> My Stella:


Your Stella has the cute, affectionate eyes like My Stella! Yay for Stellas!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are my 3.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Ginger and Jackson


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

StellaKin said:


> Thank you! She has the cutest face... I love her scruffiness too!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Stella has the cute, affectionate eyes like My Stella! Yay for Stellas!



This is our Stella!!!










Yay for the Stellas!!!!!!! Yay for all the beautiful pups here!!!!! I could (and sometimes DO) spend all day looking at the wonderful pups on this site!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze









Marley:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Rebel's close-up.. I could only find one! Can you believe that?! We've had him for almost 3 years and only one close-up. At least he's smiling! 









Harleigh's close-ups:

She looks like she has a giant head in this one. LOL. 









Big nose..


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

heres milo picture again. hope this time everyone can see it
then found a more recent one of marley, well around christmas time last year


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

Tankstar said:


> Marley:


Thats a really beautiful photo. And a beautiful cat. mmm makes me think again if i should actually get a cat


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i love these....funny how all the Stella's seem to be on the fuzzy face side


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

cherryhill said:


> heres milo picture again. hope this time everyone can see it
> then found a more recent one of marley, well around christmas time last year


oh no milo is so cute. its so cute when the eyebrows have different colors, little heart melter


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

mintesa said:


> oh no milo is so cute. its so cute when the eyebrows have different colors, little heart melter


Those are known unofficially as shepherd points. Although most dogs with tan points have them. all three of my kids have them but Jack's are VERY difficult to see because he has gone grey in the face.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm.. I don't have any real close ups.. hope these will do.

Sarge



























Dooger! LOL


----------



## loganbean (Dec 3, 2008)

This post was inspiring. Here are my two boys: Jake and Logan

Jake









Logan


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

This is about as close I get without Mina licking the camera. 










This is what Upendi thinks of close-ups.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Those are known unofficially as shepherd points. Although most dogs with tan points have them. all three of my kids have them but Jack's are VERY difficult to see because he has gone grey in the face.


hehe, wow jack has reached a fine age. but still looking very handsome. my first dog, a mutt, was orange in color and had white eyebrows. miss him!

I also want a Butch, the Border Cat. How does he go along with the dogs? Im still wondering if I should add a kitten.


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

tirluc said:


> he looks soooo sad, i wanna give him a hug
> 
> oooh, a Scotty...my mom used to show/raise them (till they started traveling)
> 
> and Noah has such "pinchable" cheeks....



Lol he was like that for a while when we rescued him from the shelter, now he's as happy as can be, and never sits still.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba's close-up


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, everyone on this site have such gorgeous dogs..I am in aww at some of them, but I am loving that big long poodle snout!! what a picture!!










Gizmo's close up with his lazy tongue..










And this is as close up as Roxy will let me get...lol..


----------

